# Routes from Oak Island



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

All,

I'll be in Oak Island, NC for a week later this summer. I'm taking a bike and looking for some good routes in the area. I'll have a car available so I could drive to a starting point if need be. Any que sheets or garminconnect routes would be great. Anything in the 30-60 mile range. Thanks!


----------

